# Just one of Pretty Girl and Fatboy



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I haven't shared any of Pretty Girl and Fatboy in a while,so here ya go.I took these over the weekend when we got some snow.
Gawd Pretty Girl looks so fat in that pic!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe they are pretty! Looks like they are enjoying the snow


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww! Pretty Girl looks so... PRETTY lol. I love that pink collar on her too! And Fat Boy is even more handsome than I remembered! Great pix Lisa2. I'm loving em! Thanks so much for sharing with us!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I swear it snowed everywhere but my house... Thank god!!! lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Awe they are pretty! Looks like they are enjoying the snow


Thank you!They had a blast in the snow.They acted like total spazzes running around.


ThaLadyPit said:


> Awww! Pretty Girl looks so... PRETTY lol. I love that pink collar on her too! And Fat Boy is even more handsome than I remembered! Great pix Lisa2. I'm loving em! Thanks so much for sharing with us!


You're very welcome girl!And thank you for the kind words.Fatboy is turning out more handsome than I thought he would.:rofl:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I swear it snowed everywhere but my house... Thank god!!! lol


HAHA!I liked it all of about half a day.Then I couldn't wait for it to melt!It finally all melted completely today.Thank god no more wet footprints into the house!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah it didn't snow here Holly, I am with ya on that, lol

Awww there's my PG, I lub her, hahaha she is lookin fluffy like my was  great pics girl, keep the snow and send Fatboy and PG to me  lmaooo


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahah it didn't snow here Holly, I am with ya on that, lol
> 
> Awww there's my PG, I lub her, hahaha she is lookin fluffy like my was  great pics girl, keep the snow and send Fatboy and PG to me  lmaooo


:rofl: I swear she's not really that fat.I couldn't believe she looked that way when I first saw the pic.
I gotta keep my Pretty Girl but you can have Fatboy,he's a little butthead.:rofl:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice
Looked like fun


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo have you met my Neener,  ok ok I'll send you DWB, Orion and PG would love each other


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> Nice
> Looked like fun


Thanks!They had a blast!


apbtmom76 said:


> lmaoooo have you met my Neener,  ok ok I'll send you DWB, Orion and PG would love each other


Don't you think I got enough dirty white boys at my house?:rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahahah, rofl lmfaoooo girl, yeah but this DWB is well trained  He won't talk back or give you any problems  lmaooo


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I could definitely use one of those!send him on over!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooooo, he comes with crate and everything, him and PG would be insepreable lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww they look great. Pretty Girl looks cute in pink


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

dixieland said:


> :rofl: I swear she's not really that fat.I couldn't believe she looked that way when I first saw the pic.
> I gotta keep my Pretty Girl but you can have Fatboy,he's a little butthead.:rofl:





apbtmom76 said:


> lmaoooo have you met my Neener,  ok ok I'll send you DWB, Orion and PG would love each other


Ill settle this you just need to send them all you me :roll: Oh and you can add in my Phoebe girl as well


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo girl, you would be way to happy and then I would have no dogs and neither would lIsa, lmaoooo BUT DWB did tell me he watned to come visit his Auntie Jo  Phoebe says she will come when it is warmer, lol


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha I better be seeing you too woman lol. I dont blame Phoebe one bit!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooI am gonna try hard to do some traveling this year, and Phoebe is like her mom-lady, we don't like the cold, lol


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lmaooI am gonna try hard to do some traveling this year, and Phoebe is like her mom-lady, we don't like the cold, lol


Lol If i have to drive there and bring your butt here I will lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo, you need to come see me anyway, is so much warmer here


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Awww they look great. Pretty Girl looks cute in pink


Thanks for the kind words girl!


Joleigh said:


> Ill settle this you just need to send them all you me :roll: Oh and you can add in my Phoebe girl as well


Do you take children as well?I have a few of them you can have too!:rofl::woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo Lisa, Jo is great with kids, hahah Jo there ya go, kids and dogs all in one package


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha I'll just take the fuzzy ones thanks


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Darn it!Oh well it was worth a try.:roll:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo Lisa you can always send them to my house


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL i just love her misseh!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Well thank ya!I'm sure she would love y'all too!Anybody willing to show her love and pets gets the full treatment from my Pretty Girl.

Tye I'm sure you'll be sending them back after a couple hours!:rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lamoo girl, noway, do ya know what I do for a living, and I have 3 kida of my own, haha yes I am crazy, lol


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

Tye I dont think anyone is denying that! ha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

to you Jo, hahaha you are my friend for a reason, lmaoooo


----------

